

Analysis of post-workout chocolate milks available in the UK - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2013/03/analysis-of-post-workout-chocolate.html

======
SEMW
The variance in _recommendations on_ the best carb to protein ratio to take
postworkout seems to be much bigger than the variance in the milkshakes you
reviewed (between 1:1 and 5:1, with your shakes only varying between 2.7:1 and
4.4:1). Choosing one milkshake over another because the ratio is very slightly
closer to a ratio you've arbitrarily picked as the ideal seems like over-
optimisation. (Especially as some of the shakes are more than twice as big as
others, which is going to make a lot more of a difference than minor ratio
differences).

